# Delonghi Scultura Steam Wand Upgrade



## TomOchoa84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all

I have a scultura espresso machine and get on fine with it. My only slight gripe is that the steam wand doesn't create the best micro foam for latte art and the like.

Has anyone managed to upgrade their steam wand to a rancilio wand?

I see advice for other models but nothing specific to the Scultura.

Any help would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome to the forum - I doubt that anyone has tried it but if you remove it and post some pictures someone may recognise the part - a bit of a long shot


----------

